# why does a car lean to one side?



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

may i get your comments?

why does a side of car sits lower than other side? shocks? struts? anything else? nothing is wrong with handling and suspension.


----------



## M-E-Tech-Jay (Nov 7, 2005)

KLL said:


> may i get your comments?
> 
> why does a side of car sits lower than other side? shocks? struts? anything else? nothing is wrong with handling and suspension.


if its a small lean while driving its usualy due to the road... all roads are inclined for drainage purposes... most people just done notice


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

no car is always so. when in garage and parked, its right side is lower then left. i measured it. it is ~1 inch lower.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

KLL said:


> may i get your comments?
> 
> why does a side of car sits lower than other side? shocks? struts? anything else? nothing is wrong with handling and suspension.


If you're asking about your Pathfinder, I would think it may be a torsion bar issue - assuming yours uses this type of spring setup. Over time, these bars can fatique, similar to coil or leaf springs.

My opinion, if all the basic things are OK (i.e. tire pressre, no frame damage, etc.), it would be the springs on a vehicle that control the "sag". Since the the weight of the vehicle is ultimately supported by the springs - - coils, leafs, torsion bars, whatever. The shocks help to control the spring action and stabalize the vehicle, but they don't actually support the vehicles weight, or hold the vehicle in position - - this is done by the springs.

So, if your Pathfinder is sagging, you might want to look at adjusting the torsion bar on that side to bring it up a tad.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

i suspect same thing, but which spring is that? front or rear or both? how to understand?


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

Sorry, I should have clarified. I will base this response on my '92 Pathfinder, assuming yours is the same...

The rear of the vehicle is supported on standard coil springs. If the rear end is sagging, then it is possible these springs have fatigued and settled. The best way to deal with this is to replace the springs. There are after-market spacers that can be installed, but this is not the safest solution, plus a fatigued spring will effect vehicle handling.

The front of the vehicle is where you'll find the torsion bar springs. A torsion bar is exactly that - - a bar made of spring steel that "springs" when torque (rotation or twisting) is applied. These bars, approximately 1" (25mm) in diameter, are attached to the rear of the lower control arm on one end and the transmission cross-member on the other. In other words, they run longitudinally underneath the vehicle - one on either side. The tension on these bars can be adjusted by adjusting the bolt and nut assembly at the rear (tranny cross-member) end of the bar. By increasing the torsion on the bar, the vehicle can be raised. Decreasing the torsion will lower it.

Now, assuming there is room for adjustment of your torsion bars, you should be able to move a sagging front end up. There are some excellent posts that I've seen that describe how this is done.

Here's a link to a search result - - lots of good info here.

http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?searchid=699075

This one has some good photos...

http://wd21forums.damagedreality.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=98

I hope this helps explain it a bit. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

thank you for information , there is snow now, i think i need to wait for spring season to fix all.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

KLL said:


> thank you for information , there is snow now, i think i need to wait for spring season to fix all.


Hey, I'm in Canada, I certainly know what winter is all about. Fortunately, I think this winter is my last with no place to work on my vehicles. The concrete pad is already in the ground with the garage/shop being built this summer. :thumbup: 

You might want to consider getting under the vehicle now to soak any bolts you'll be working on with a good penetrant. This will help loosen any rust and make doing any work in spring a little easier.


----------



## Eautiger (Jan 21, 2006)

KLL said:


> may i get your comments?
> 
> why does a side of car sits lower than other side? shocks? struts? anything else? nothing is wrong with handling and suspension.



Mine leans when I go to the Chinese buffet and pig out!!!!!


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

guys how about a sedan... when there is no trosion bars as stock. is it springs? 

(no it is winters haha.. ok it was bad :loser: )


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Vehicles are normally designed to sit slightly higher on the left than the right, when there is no driver in the vehicle. If there is someone in the driver seat, the vehicle should be level. But don't expect it to be if there is not. I forget what the weight correction is for, 150-170 lbs I think. Thats why, if you buy a set of springs, they are labelled specifically for the right and left sides of the car, as well as the front and back. 

Put the equivalent weight in the driver seat and measure the vehicle height again. I'd be willing to bet it's level.


----------

